# Would You Choose A Brand Name Guitar Or A Quality Copy?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With so many other manufacturers out there producing very good and even great guitars, are you stuck on buying a brand name guitar or just getting the best guitar you can for your budget? We are talking guitars for playing purposes, not for collecting or worrying about making money on the resale value a few years down the road.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a brand whore.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll get what I like best for the quality and the price.
So I have no problem buying a non-brand name if it's good--however you do have to be careful--while there are quality off brands--there are some very poor ones as well.
And some brands like Ibanez are probably now considered a name brand--but were once copy brands.

I would also be more than happy with something like a Godin progression--which I've seen for about half of what a MIA Fender Stratocaster goes for.
Although I wouldn't classify Godin as a copy brand.

But if I haven't heard anything about the brand I would do some research on it first.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I selected brand name. I at least know that Im getting a good guitar if I buy from Carvin, Charvel, Guild, Hamer, Jackson, Washburn. The copy brands are quite shit when it comes to making shred guitars............


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't get the poll. What does the last option mean? Can you give some examples?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I selected brand name. I at least know that Im getting a good guitar if I buy from Carvin, Charvel, Guild, Hamer, Jackson, Washburn. The copy brands are quite shit when it comes to making shred guitars............


Agreed. I also prefer the better resale values and relative short sales periods.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I would say brand name, but then there is Godin, Larivee, Hamer. Washburn, where does one draw the line. I would consider the ones I named and most of those named by others to be qualified as brands now, if Ibanez is not a brand name now what the hell is.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hamer, G&L, PRS and many boutique builders make fantastic instruments but they usually don't hold their value. 

Because of potential resale, if I were ever to buy a new guitar again it would likely be an American or Custom Shop Fender or Gibson, however used I would definitely consider some of the smaller builders. Previously-enjoyed Hamers & G&Ls are hard to beat in terms of tone for the buck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I don't get the poll. What does the last option mean? Can you give some examples?


The last option means that you would usually buy a quality copy except for a certain brand that you really like or a model of a certain brand.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> The last option means that you would usually buy a quality copy except for a certain brand that you really like or a model of a certain brand.


You mean "I like to buy off-brand except for..."


In haunting these halls for some time, one thing that has shown up often is the line "yes, when you bought your guitar you paid 2000.00 for it, and it is a really well made and good sounding guitar. But no one cares about the brand so the best resale you will see on them is closer to 200.00"

That said, no idea. If it looks, sounds and is priced where I like it then yea that's how I go. Brand and resale don't factor first for me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> You mean "I like to buy off-brand except for..."
> 
> 
> In haunting these halls for some time, one thing that has shown up often is the line "yes, when you bought your guitar you paid 2000.00 for it, and it is a really well made and good sounding guitar. But no one cares about the brand so the best resale you will see on them is closer to 200.00"
> ...


I guess it depends on what copy is. I am currently playing a Squier Classic Vibe tele which is my favourite Tele I have owned (out of quite a few Teles). I guess it's technically a copy, and I am choosing it over a Fender because I sold my remaining 2 Fender Teles when I got it.

And since you can get a custom built Tele from a lot of builders for cheaper than a Custom Shop Fender, I would pick the custom built option.

I play Reverend and Schecter guitars, but they aren't a copy of anything.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are some very good copies that are not normally thought of as "name brands" (Cort made Squier Tele, I have one), and there are some very good copies that are, like the aforementioned Godin Progression (I own one and it's the best Strat I've ever owned). 

It depends, but usually I'm either a brand whore (thanks blam) or a small shop luthier whore. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Brand for me. keeps me regular.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I was forced to form a distinction between "name" brands to make my selection. As others have stated, "where do you draw the line?" I'm not a brand-man myself i.e. nothing but Gibson, Fender, Gretch and so on, to me, you're selling yourself short in the name of resale value - no pun intended. At this stage I buy a guitar that suits my needs, not buy a guitar and suit its needs. If the guitar is made by a company that is not a brand name but the quality, craftsmanship, playability and aesthetics are present, the lingering thought of resale value doesn't sit heavily in my mind. Although it's there, there are far greater (aforementioned) factors determining my decision. I must point out however, that my guitar purchases centralize around the notion of quality and fair labour compensation.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I went brand name for me - mainly because I'm not a "I've got GAS" dude. I know what I want and that's pretty much it. Never been one to buy and sell gear - if I need to try something out, I'm close enough to half a dozen stores anyway that I can usually find it and give it an honest test drive before deciding one way or the other. Anything I've got will likely be with me until I give it to my kids (or they sell 'em to put me in a home somewhere). I've had a couple of "impulse" buys but they don't tend to be the biggest of "big ticket" items. I figure I paid my dues long enough figuring out what I like and what works for me - now I'm in a position to just enjoy the stuff I've got. 

If nothing else, it frees up a whole mess of time for me to actually play my gear.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure, it all depends on the mood I'm in at the time. If I'm choosing between two guitars that I like equally for the same price, the only difference being one will have a good resale if I ever decide to sell it and the other won't, I'll always go with the one with the higher resale.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> I'm not sure, it all depends on the mood I'm in at the time. If I'm choosing between two guitars that I like equally for the same price, the only difference being one will have a good resale if I ever decide to sell it and the other won't, I'll always go with the one with the higher resale.


For me resale value has become less of an issue. If there are 2 similar guitars, and one is $2000 and one is $600:

- I am paying a ton of tax on the $2000 guitar and will lose that on resale.
- I might lose $200 on the $600 guitar when I go to resell it. But with a lot of the higher end guitars I will lose the same amount or more with todays market.

So if I am content with the $600 guitar, which I definitely am with my Schecter and my Reverend, I think I am better off.

Same applies to amps EG Fender Reissues, Traynor Reissues etc etc. I stick to buying them used.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> For me resale value has become less of an issue. If there are 2 similar guitars, and one is $2000 and one is $600:
> 
> - I am paying a ton of tax on the $2000 guitar and will lose that on resale.
> - I might lose $200 on the $600 guitar when I go to resell it. But with a lot of the higher end guitars I will lose the same amount or more with todays market.
> ...


I couldn't agree more, I meant if both were the same price. I've come across it too many times that brands like Schecter (I can't say Reverend only because I haven't ever tried one) are just as good on all accounts as the $2000 guitar they are mimicking. Even though I'm wrong on that quite often they sound just as good and are finished even better.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I currently don't have a single brand-name guitar, other than a PRS. I'm happy with them all. Never liked buying things because of the brand name. I tend towards the other direction, actually.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Off brand. I did it twice. Bought my Sparrow Rat Rod instead of a Gibby LP, then a couple of years later I checked out a bunch of Gretsches, then turned around and bought my Sparrow Big Daddy. Well, my wife bought it for me, but it was the same principal. In both cases I went the most bang for the buck route.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Petey D said:


> Off brand. I did it twice. Bought my Sparrow Rat Rod instead of a Gibby LP, then a couple of years later I checked out a bunch of Gretsches, then turned around and bought my Sparrow Big Daddy. Well, my wife bought it for me, but it was the same principal. In both cases I went the most bang for the buck route.


WHat is up with Sparrow? I told a friend about them because they had some models that fit what he was looking for. Their web site has been down for over a month though.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> WHat is up with Sparrow? I told a friend about them because they had some models that fit what he was looking for. Their web site has been down for over a month though.


Sparrow went out of business several months ago.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of the names I've tossed into the mix here don't really strike me as "copies". Considering I only play Tele's, I'll use them as the base-line.

Squiers and MIM's can't really be considered copies, IMO - they are just different product levels from within the same company. My trouble is splitting the perception of everything else as a copy. Someone brought up Larrivee. The Larrivee Bakersfield (Tele) is a great guitar inspired by the Telecaster design, but I would take one over all of the low and high end Fender Tele's I've owned. I would also take a Godin Artisan TC over anything in the newer MIA Std down Fender stable. When I think "copy", it is usually in a negative connotation - Jay Turser, Univox, Mansfield...stuff like that. These are cheap copies of an established guitar. In these cases, I always suggest people figure out what they can afford, then save a little more. I've never played one of these "copies" I would spend a penny on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bobb said:


> Sparrow went out of business several months ago.


Maybe they should mention that on their Facebook page where there are constant questions about where there website is lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

b-nads said:


> Some of the names I've tossed into the mix here don't really strike me as "copies". Considering I only play Tele's, I'll use them as the base-line.
> 
> Squiers and MIM's can't really be considered copies, IMO - they are just different product levels from within the same company. My trouble is splitting the perception of everything else as a copy. Someone brought up Larrivee. The Larrivee Bakersfield (Tele) is a great guitar inspired by the Telecaster design, but I would take one over all of the low and high end Fender Tele's I've owned. I would also take a Godin Artisan TC over anything in the newer MIA Std down Fender stable. When I think "copy", it is usually in a negative connotation - Jay Turser, Univox, Mansfield...stuff like that. These are cheap copies of an established guitar. In these cases, I always suggest people figure out what they can afford, then save a little more. I've never played one of these "copies" I would spend a penny on.


I probably should have named all the Brand Name companies in my OP but there are so many of them and no doubt some would have taken issue with some included and excluded names.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

@Torndownunit. Sparrow's not out of buisness, the company's definately in some type of flux, but they're not dead. They're being distributed through Anchor Guitar Studio in Vancouver. Link: http://www.anchorguitarstudio.com/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Weird, I was just on there the other day and again just now.

Sparrow...

http://www.sparrowguitars.com.au/data/

To me, it looks like their site was updated/upgraded.
They don't appear to be offering the Streetlight series anymore.
These were the inhouse builds.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That would take a long time

I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way, Stead - I was merely trying to point out the fact that there are copies...and there are copies. I would consider my Canadian Breed or a Ron Kirn Tele as a copy in the strictest sense, and would take either over a Fender. If we're talking lower end, I would probably stick with a Fender or Squier over Turser or somethiung along those lines.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

b-nads said:


> That would take a long time
> 
> I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way, Stead - I was merely trying to point out the fact that there are copies...and there are copies. I would consider my Canadian Breed or a Ron Kirn Tele as a copy in the strictest sense, and would take either over a Fender. If we're talking lower end, I would probably stick with a Fender or Squier over Turser or somethiung along those lines.


Absolutely not. I would probably consider those copies too as I would a Jay Turser but not Ibanez, PRS, ESP, Godin or Peavey but some others might.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Petey D said:


> @Torndownunit. Sparrow's not out of buisness, the company's definately in some type of flux, but they're not dead. They're being distributed through Anchor Guitar Studio in Vancouver. Link: http://www.anchorguitarstudio.com/


That must be leftover inventory. The info I received about them shutting down was from local stores that were selling their products.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ I got the same info from the local retailers, but a little while later I was looking for some tech info about my Big Daddy, and I emailed Anchor directly and was told that Anchor is the factroy and show rooom for Sparrow. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

b-nads said:


> Considering I only play Tele's, I'll use them as the base-line. Someone brought up Larrivee. The Larrivee Bakersfield (Tele) is a great guitar inspired by the Telecaster design, but I would take one over all of the low and high end Fender Tele's I've owned.


Hot Diggity! You inspired me to look up the Larrivee Bakersfield and it's a real beaut, thanks!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I would lean towards a name brand guitar unless I found a decent copy that was a great deal.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

georgemg said:


> I would lean towards a name brand guitar unless I found a decent copy that was a great deal.


Well, George, you don't have to look too far in today's market to find them.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i prefer 'name brand', preferably older models usually, but modern seem affordable in comparison. Ie fender


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is about the only "brand" name guitar I would consider buying because it's a great guitar with endless tonal possibilities and no one that I know of makes anything like it.

Godin XTSA or the LXT-SA


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I buy what I like.... and sometimes dont care at all what is on the headstock.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a good guitar is a good guitar, especially if it speaks to you.

resale value is a good point to bring up.

but, if you really like the guitar, resale value is a non-issue.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Schecters aren't a copy? Have you looked at a Schecter C-1 next to an ESP Horizon? 

Either way, it depends. I used to be more about brands and such and I've been through so many guitars lately, just give me something I'll enjoy.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been through a lot of guitars too. I can make any guitar sound bad, but I generally like name brand for resale. I DO really like some of the import PRS's.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

At 64 like everyone else my age I spent a large part of my life with limited guitar choices. There was Fender, Gibson, Gretcsch, and Rick and then there was all the other junk that beginners bought and pros didn't. Consequently I also spent a large part of my life thinking of guitars the way good old boys think of their Ford or Chevy pick ups. Then fairly late in life I found myself faced with an almost unlimited supply of quality guitar options at budget prices. And, even worse I was now having to actually look at the specs before I made a decision. Now I've got 14 guitars that run the spectrum for mid to high priced. But it wasn't an easy transition. The problem was that even after reading those specs I didn't want to believe that a budget priced import guitar could spec out the same or better than my $1500 to $3000 Gibsons. In my mind 2+2 was adding up to 5 and there had to be something wrong. In an effort to wrap it up I'll just say that it's a great time to be a guitar buyer. To heck with what used to be. Yes, I've sunk a lot into high end Gibsons and Fenders and it's difficult for us old product loyal die hards to swallow that pill but only a fool would not take advantage of the fact that these days you can get very high quality import guitars for 1/3 to 1/2 the price (or better) than the American made big brand names.

In the last few years I've bought four mid priced imports like a kid in a candy store and a couple of high end guitars but frankly if I'm looking for something high end these days it's gonna be the Japanese made stuff from companies like Ibanez, Yamaha, or Gretsch/Fender. Now those folks know how to make guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Then some name brands do weird things. Whoever or whatever owns the Dobro name is making stuff in China, or having stuff made in China. I had one in my hands today on the way to the store clerk but changed my mind.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

New 40-something member here with a solid 2 weeks of guitar playing experience  with my first guitar: an Ibanez Prestige RG3550MZ. Its an "evolution" of the Fender Stratocaster from a basic design perspective (general body shape, pickup layout, 5 position switch) as most things in this world are varied improvements of previously successful ideas. So I may likewise pick up a "super-tele" or "super-les paul" but neither a name brand nor exact copy.

I think its actually a shame that Fender/Gibson is stuck in a design rut, most likely due to market forces, and that a lot of companies are chasing that market with exact copies of those same rutting  designs. Tradition, legacy, conformance to the norm, etc. are all characteristics of the "Man" and the antithesis of the true spirit of Rock And Roll.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> At 64 like everyone else my age I spent a large part of my life with limited guitar choices. There was Fender, Gibson, Gretcsch, and Rick and then there was all the other junk that beginners bought and pros didn't. Consequently I also spent a large part of my life thinking of guitars the way good old boys think of their Ford or Chevy pick ups. Then fairly late in life I found myself faced with an almost unlimited supply of quality guitar options at budget prices. And, even worse I was now having to actually look at the specs before I made a decision. Now I've got 14 guitars that run the spectrum for mid to high priced. But it wasn't an easy transition. The problem was that even after reading those specs I didn't want to believe that a budget priced import guitar could spec out the same or better than my $1500 to $3000 Gibsons. In my mind 2+2 was adding up to 5 and there had to be something wrong. In an effort to wrap it up I'll just say that it's a great time to be a guitar buyer. To heck with what used to be. Yes, I've sunk a lot into high end Gibsons and Fenders and it's difficult for us old product loyal die hards to swallow that pill but only a fool would not take advantage of the fact that these days you can get very high quality import guitars for 1/3 to 1/2 the price (or better) than the American made big brand names.
> 
> In the last few years I've bought four mid priced imports like a kid in a candy store and a couple of high end guitars but frankly if I'm looking for something high end these days it's gonna be the Japanese made stuff from companies like Ibanez, Yamaha, or Gretsch/Fender. Now those folks know how to make guitars.


Honesty coupled with humility..........a rare thing these days. Great post.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...this has given me an idea for a new thread!



BEACHBUM said:


> At 64 like everyone else my age I spent a large part of my life with limited guitar choices. There was Fender, Gibson, Gretcsch, and Rick and then there was all the other junk that beginners bought and pros didn't. Consequently I also spent a large part of my life thinking of guitars the way good old boys think of their Ford or Chevy pick ups. Then fairly late in life I found myself faced with an almost unlimited supply of quality guitar options at budget prices. And, even worse I was now having to actually look at the specs before I made a decision. Now I've got 14 guitars that run the spectrum for mid to high priced. But it wasn't an easy transition. The problem was that even after reading those specs I didn't want to believe that a budget priced import guitar could spec out the same or better than my $1500 to $3000 Gibsons. In my mind 2+2 was adding up to 5 and there had to be something wrong. In an effort to wrap it up I'll just say that it's a great time to be a guitar buyer. To heck with what used to be. Yes, I've sunk a lot into high end Gibsons and Fenders and it's difficult for us old product loyal die hards to swallow that pill but only a fool would not take advantage of the fact that these days you can get very high quality import guitars for 1/3 to 1/2 the price (or better) than the American made big brand names.
> 
> In the last few years I've bought four mid priced imports like a kid in a candy store and a couple of high end guitars but frankly if I'm looking for something high end these days it's gonna be the Japanese made stuff from companies like Ibanez, Yamaha, or Gretsch/Fender. Now those folks know how to make guitars.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 28, 2012)

I chose name brand as I am a beleiver in reputation and history. I am a newb and dont know squat about whats good and whats not at the moment.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Brand name. 

When I started out I was all about made in Japan Les Pauls, building my own parts guitars, modding lower end guitars, etc, but as time went on I found I'd just end up selling off and buying what I really wanted anyways. I have nothing against lower end stuff but at the end of the day I just found I was happier and more inspired owning few instruments, but ones I perceived to be higher quality and that just make me want to pick them up and play them.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd put my K-Line Strat up against the best Fender 'Master Built' Strats.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I would put my MJT tele and strat up against any Custom Shop Fenders.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...what is a "k-line strat"? or, for that matter, an "mjt tele"?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...dude! most excellent!

sdsre




FrankyNoTone said:


> New 40-something member here with a solid 2 weeks of guitar playing experience  with my first guitar: an Ibanez Prestige RG3550MZ. Its an "evolution" of the Fender Stratocaster from a basic design perspective (general body shape, pickup layout, 5 position switch) as most things in this world are varied improvements of previously successful ideas. So I may likewise pick up a "super-tele" or "super-les paul" but neither a name brand nor exact copy.
> 
> I think its actually a shame that Fender/Gibson is stuck in a design rut, most likely due to market forces, and that a lot of companies are chasing that market with exact copies of those same rutting  designs. Tradition, legacy, conformance to the norm, etc. are all characteristics of the "Man" and the antithesis of the true spirit of Rock And Roll.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> At 64 like everyone else my age I spent a large part of my life with limited guitar choices. There was Fender, Gibson, Gretcsch, and Rick and then there was all the other junk that beginners bought and pros didn't. Consequently I also spent a large part of my life thinking of guitars the way good old boys think of their Ford or Chevy pick ups. Then fairly late in life I found myself faced with an almost unlimited supply of quality guitar options at budget prices. And, even worse I was now having to actually look at the specs before I made a decision. Now I've got 14 guitars that run the spectrum for mid to high priced. But it wasn't an easy transition. The problem was that even after reading those specs I didn't want to believe that a budget priced import guitar could spec out the same or better than my $1500 to $3000 Gibsons. In my mind 2+2 was adding up to 5 and there had to be something wrong. In an effort to wrap it up I'll just say that it's a great time to be a guitar buyer. To heck with what used to be. Yes, I've sunk a lot into high end Gibsons and Fenders and it's difficult for us old product loyal die hards to swallow that pill but only a fool would not take advantage of the fact that these days you can get very high quality import guitars for 1/3 to 1/2 the price (or better) than the American made big brand names.
> 
> In the last few years I've bought four mid priced imports like a kid in a candy store and a couple of high end guitars but frankly if I'm looking for something high end these days it's gonna be the Japanese made stuff from companies like Ibanez, Yamaha, or Gretsch/Fender. Now those folks know how to make guitars.





FrankyNoTone said:


> New 40-something member here with a solid 2 weeks of guitar playing experience  with my first guitar: an Ibanez Prestige RG3550MZ. Its an "evolution" of the Fender Stratocaster from a basic design perspective (general body shape, pickup layout, 5 position switch) as most things in this world are varied improvements of previously successful ideas. So I may likewise pick up a "super-tele" or "super-les paul" but neither a name brand nor exact copy.
> 
> I think its actually a shame that Fender/Gibson is stuck in a design rut, most likely due to market forces, and that a lot of companies are chasing that market with exact copies of those same rutting  designs. Tradition, legacy, conformance to the norm, etc. are all characteristics of the "Man" and the antithesis of the true spirit of Rock And Roll.





david henman said:


> ...dude! most excellent!
> 
> sdsre


Yeah, lovin' these posts!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...what is a "k-line strat"?


 http://www.k-lineguitars.com

I bought one of the last clones before he fairly recently designed his own headstock and started cutting his own necks and bodies in-house. Chris is a master at matching necks to bodies, pickups to guitar, etc to get the best possible tone. He puts a lot fo effort into making the neck as comfy as possible, as evidenced by his excellent fretwork and rounded fretboard edges. Best Strat I've ever owned or played. This is my guitar:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> http://www.k-lineguitars.com
> 
> I bought one of the last clones before he fairly recently designed his own headstock and started cutting his own necks and bodies in-house. Chris is a master at matching necks to bodies, pickups to guitar, etc to get the best possible tone. He puts a lot fo effort into making the neck as comfy as possible, as evidenced by his excellent fretwork and rounded fretboard edges. Best Strat I've ever owned or played. This is my guitar:


Too bad he wasted all his time on a strat instead of a real guitar like a tele. (Hee! Hee!) Very nice strat!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think it can be as black and white as stated. For exemple..i'm mostly a LP player and my main squeeze is a Historic R9...not no one makes a LP like that except gibson right now....but while doing a Historic Makeover on it, i got a tokai and a Greco as replacement for..and man..i would use any of those 2 again'st a 2500$ Les Paul Standard any day.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Too bad he wasted all his time on a strat instead of a real guitar like a tele. (Hee! Hee!) Very nice strat!:food-smiley-004:


Ha, thanks! Yeah, I've considered trading it towards a really nice Tele or DGT but it's such a great guitar, it would be hard to part with. Really the best example of a Strat I've come across.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> Ha, thanks! Yeah, I've considered trading it towards a really nice Tele or DGT but it's such a great guitar, it would be hard to part with. Really the best example of a Strat I've come across.


Yes, if you're a strat lover, I can see how it would be hard to part with. It's one of the nicest I've seen in awhile.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Used high-end off-brand instruments are IMHO the way to go. You can get used instruments like Anderson, G&amp;L, Zion, for a tiny fraction of their retail price, and these are awesome guitars.

Case in point: a new US G&amp;L will set you back around $2k. Yet you see them, in mint shape, all the time for about $800.

Zion, an even lesser-known boutique builder, are an even more extreme case. New they can be $3k and up. I have seen them on fleabay for $500.

So I say, hooray for all the narrow minded shoppers who fixate on Fender and Gibson, because they create conditions for knowledgeable players to pick up some amazing deals.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

brand name is for resale value,if you intend on just using something and having fun w/ it then play whatever you like or can afford.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

the amount of instrument options we have these days is incredible.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't care what the name on it is, if I like it, if it feels right, if it sounds right, it meets my specs.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Brands serve a useful function. Fender is a useful brand, as is Fender Custom Shop, Squier, Warmoth, Suhr, K-line, LSL, Mighty Mite, Gibson, Epiphone, Dillion, PRS, Vintage, Minarik, Godin and many, many more. One sort of knows what to expect. They are a statement of trust, a summation of a set of commonly-held beliefs, a form of shorthand. Brands don't need to be well-known to be useful - it's a big world:


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd compare any off brand to a name brand and evaluate based on that. If an off brand guitar was of sufficient quality and playability and fit my budget much better, I'd buy it. If not, I'd hold out for a name brand.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

I did not vote, but would like to chime in ...

This thread really made me sit here for a good couple of minutes and think about this. Once upon a time there weren't so many brands out there. In the past ~15 years i've been out of guitars this has changed ENORMOUSLY! Who the f*I< is Jay Turser anyways?!?!??!? (rhetorical, no offense meant)

Once upon a time I was a "brand whore", as previously stated, but even that is changing for me (eeessshhh, i'm gettin' older  ). Heck, I have two Squiers downstairs - I don't care, they look/sound/feel close enough a strat for me. Up next, who knows, maybe an Epiphone LP 100! 

For me part of it used to be the prestige, if you will, of having a "certain something". It was easily associated with not only marketing, but seeing "OMFG ***THAT*** guitarist with #such-and-such# model in $this month's best colour$". (go ahead and laugh, ye guiltless ones  )

Now it's about getting the look/sound/feel at a reduced cost ... because I have a mortgage instead of helping Mom pay household bills ... because I have a car and a motorcycle instead of a bmx and mountain bike ... a suddenly expensive 21 year old cat - oh wait, we don't have kids! HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (sorry ... but only kinda)

I would happily go ahead and vote "quality copy", but it seems nowadays that manufacturers also have things like mortgages, cars and even perhaps kids to pay for. Do my Squiers and the Jackson Dinky - which i'm trying really hard not to buy - poses the quality deserving of the prestige associated with the name? Probably not ... ? But they work well enough to get you in the door and if you don't mind modding and upgrading a bit here and there then who's to argue?!?!

Ah crap, there I go talking like a mature adult again. Where's the soap!?!???!


----------

